# Leaving For Topsail On 3-14



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Just checking if any Outbackers will be at topsail hill for the week of 3-14. This will be our second spring break and with all the snow this year we are really looking forward to it!!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi mike, 
looks like you should have a great time. the water may still be a liitle cold.
but not as cold in the great white north.
if you like sea food . just turn right out of the park. drive about 1 mile
to elmo's. its great crab legs and other sea food.
have fun . email me if you would like more info on the park and some more great places to eat out.

campingnut18


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

. . . and Elmo's is certainly good, but even better would be to continue driving a little ways and up on your left will be Stinky's Fish Camp at 5994 CR 30-A. YUMMMMMM ! Order both the gumbo and the chowder; they are heavenly. Also the grouper squares, Stinky's stew, catfish menieuere, crawfish hushpuppies . . . . . oh my! I'm getting hungry! I may have to make a dash down to Stinky's!









Stinky's Fish Camp Menu

by the way, they only take cash or check; no plastic.

Come to think of it, while you are down there, can you get me a couple quarts each of the chowder and gumbo, then overnight them FedEx to me?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a great time...wish we were going.


----------



## ssrrchase (Oct 20, 2004)

We are heading there in July so let us know how things go.

-Steve


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

one more day, can't wait. I was able to dewinterize the tt yesterday. Today I will get rid of the bleach pack, tighten the lug nuts and on the road tommorow.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Bayou Bill's Crab Shack is excellent, as well. It's on 98, turn right from 30A and it's about a mile or so on the left. Great food, huge portions and good prices!!








Have a good, safe trip!!
Darlene


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

mike said:


> Just checking if any Outbackers will be at topsail hill for the week of 3-14. This will be our second spring break and with all the snow this year we are really looking forward to it!!


I wish!







We went last June and had a wonderful time. Take bikes if you have them, you won't have to wait for the tram and it's a pretty good hike to the beach. Wishing you a safe trip!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The nicest thing about TopSail to me, is you don't have to go very far for anything. There are grocery stores, drug stores, gas stations and just about anything else you can think of relatively close by. Because most of the stores are on Highway 98 and many of the restaraunts are on the same road as TopSail, the traffic in the immediate area isn't that bad. For a real treat turn right out of TopSail and drive about (what?) 10 miles over to Seaside. Seaside is a great walking village with quaint shops and a village green that features music almost every evening during the summer.

Reverie


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks for all the advice, we will be leaving in about 10 hours. Got some final packing to do then a nap then hit the road.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

sgalady said:


> Bayou Bill's Crab Shack is excellent, as well. It's on 98, turn right from 30A and it's about a mile or so on the left. Great food, huge portions and good prices!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, Bayou Bills burned to the ground a few months ago. Total loss. Not sure what the status is for the place.


----------

